#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Como excluir senha de login do mac book pro

## djjeantechno

Olá pessoal,fui viajar e a minha irmã inventou de mudar a senha por causa das crianças,e quando voltei ela tinha esquecido a senha que ela colocou,e não consigo logar de jeito nenhum,já formatei ele ,mas depois que reinicia ele volta a mesma senha,por gentileza alguém me socorre por favor :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore:  :2in1:  :Bawling:

----------


## osmano807

(milagre um mac user!)
O link te explica, tem que ter o CD de instalação (os dos hackintosh talvez não serve, pois removem muitas coisas para colocar drivers adicionais)

STUFF » Como recuperar a senha do Mac?

----------


## jweyrich

Uma maneira mais fácil se for MacOSX, você pode entrar em modo single user segurando cmd+s durante o boot. Para alterar a senha, será necessário montar o / antes, para isso: mount -uw / E para alterar a senha: passwd usuario  :Smile:

----------


## djjeantechno

obrigado vou tentar aqui

----------


## djjeantechno

> (milagre um mac user!)
> O link te explica, tem que ter o CD de instalação (os dos hackintosh talvez não serve, pois removem muitas coisas para colocar drivers adicionais)
> 
> STUFF » Como recuperar a senha do Mac?




HEbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa deu certo aqui muito obrigado hehehehe viva os Macs

----------

